# VB6 Terminkalender programmieren



## tobmir (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mal die Suche hier durchgestöbert um nach einer Hilfe zu suchen wie man einen Terminkalender in Visual Basic 6 macht.
Habe nur was über Outlook bzw. Access gefunden.

Also deshalb jetzt mein Thread.


Kann mir einer sagen wie man einen Terminkalender in Visual Basic programmiert (für Newbies in VB ausgedrückt!) der die Möglichkeit bietet Einträge zu machen und eine Erinnerung wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber die Erinnerung ist eigentlich zweitrangig.

Thx 4 Help


----------



## NRFi (24. Januar 2005)

Es gibt ein Kalender-Control von MS, damit würdest du dir schon viel Arbeit ersparen denk ich.


----------



## tobmir (24. Januar 2005)

Ja damit kann ich ein Kalender einfügen. Aber keine Daten eingeben bzw. anzeigen lassen oder doch?


----------



## themadman (24. Januar 2005)

schau mal nach was dir das steuerelement kalender alles für variablen zurück geben kann..  hab auch mal damit rumexpiriemntiert und hab es u.a. hinbekommen das gewählte datum in ein Label zu bekommen oder der gleichen... also schau mal in der MSDN nach oder einfach in VB mit dem Object Browser...

MfG
Mike


----------



## tobmir (25. Januar 2005)

Ich kann folgendes Mit dem Kalender machen:







Außerdem hab ich noch ne Frage: Ich habe ein Formular erstellt das später für die Eingabe der Termine sein soll. Außerdem noch 3 Buttons (speichern, löschen und abbrechen)
Jetzt will ich also auf Abbrechen klicken. Aber irgendwie muss ich zweimal klicken. Einmal um den Button auszuwählen und einmal um ihn zu betätigen. Kann man das Auswählen umgehen?


----------



## tobmir (27. Januar 2005)

Ich hab mal noch eine Frage.
Ich habe mir einen Speicherbutton angelegt mit dem ich einen Eintrag speichern will, logisch ^^.

Jedenfalls: Wie mache ich das, dass die Datei bei einem Klick automatisch gespeichert wird ohne zu fragen wohin? Dazu soll eine Textdatei erstellt werden, die den Inhalt aus Textfeld 1 bis 4 kopiert und einträgt.
Automatisch soll die Datei dann relativ zur Exe in den Ordner /save gespeichert werden (kein fester Pfad sondern relativ zur Exe) Der Dateiname soll sich aus der Eintragung von Textfeld 3 und 2 zusammensetzen.

Thx erstmal


----------

